# Fargo cross fox



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Could have sworn I saw a cross fox in south Fargo this morning on my way to work. Anyone see one running around south Fargo? It was in Kennedy park, assuming I saw what I think I saw.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I definitely would not have posted where you saw it first off. But there are a few cross fox wondering around. 
Xdeano


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Why not post? I dont hunt anywhere near Fargo. I am not 100% sure that is what I saw, but it sure looked like one, so far all I have seen while calling are the normal variety.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Probably just a butt ugly summertime red. Not saying it couldnt have been a cross, but more likely it was a haggard looking plain ole summer red.

They can look pretty "dark" this time of year.


----------



## airforcehobit (Aug 6, 2008)

I second that bare back saw a red on base last week. looked pretty rough. I would not rule out cross just rare.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i've shot/seen several around moorhead over the years.


----------

